# WHY I AM NOT RESPONDING TO POSTS VERY OFTEN



## Luciledodd (Sep 5, 2009)

My baby boy (yeah he is 36, but still my baby) is leaving for Afganistan this Saturday morning. We have been going to Nashville on weekends this month to spend as much time with him as possible. The last two weekends my other children have met all of us at two different restaurants for family time and good food. Nathan doesn't want any tears and so I only cry out of sight. Everyone says they thought we were pulling troops out of Afganistan. Nathan said everyone at his church and his friends thought the same thing. Guess no one knows what goes on unless you have someone in the military. Nathan is in the Airforce National Guard. When he joined the Guard about 17 years ago, he never envisioned having to go to war. He thought that everything he did would be in the State of Tennessee. then 911 happened and our worlds changed forever. He hauled fuel all over that country and only one of his company was killed. He wouldn't get out when he came home because he said that if another terror attack came, he wouldn't be able to look his children in the eye. Now he has been told to go to Afganistan. I don't worry so much about him being shot as he is no longer in a combat unit. I do worry about the IEDs that are planted all over that country. The numbers of wounded are hard to come by. And it seems that most are maimed from the bombs. Anyway I ask that you put him on your church's prayer list if they have one for soldier. Seems most do. Thank you in advance.

Attached pictures first is Nathan and his beautiful wife. I had to include the next one. My husband being silly. Course the one in pink is me.

Lucile


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

Best of luck to Nathan, Lucile. I wish him a safe tour of duty. 
My nephew is in the Air Force. He's not in a combat unit but an officer in an intelligence unit. They decipher documents, cell phone data, computer data, and other records captured from enemy forces. He was stationed in England but signed up to go to Afghanistan because he felt it was his duty to do so. He's been there since August. Scary but interesting to hear the few stories he tells. He said that the base goes dark at night and the sky is just brililant with stars.


----------



## morriscsps (Aug 17, 2010)

Your son is a wonderful and honorable man. I am sending him a thank you for his service and a prayer to return safely. You deserve a huge hug for creating such a terrific person.


----------



## Momo means Peach (Jun 7, 2011)

I was in the Air Force, many, many years ago. Here's a huge thank you to your son for keeping us safe!


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

I wish him a safe and quick return from Afghanistan. That has to be hard.


----------



## Carefulove (Mar 20, 2009)

Lucile, I will keep him in my thoughts. Here is to a fast and safe return!


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

what a beautiful family you have, what a handsome, honorable, brave soldier you have raised. I will be praying for your son as well as for peace and comfort as he is gone for you and your daughter in law. Do they have children?? How long will he be gone?


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Will do! I live in a very military supportive place and have the upmost respect for those who serve. You must be very proud :grouphug:

Great looking bunch!

Kara

.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Lucille, bless your son & I will keep him in my prayers. My youngest (22) is in the Army National Guard here in Jersey. I pray that his unit stays stateside but you just never know. As a Mom it is a very frightening and stressful thing, but also a VERY PROUD feeling to have a child who serves his country!
Best of luck to Nathan!


----------



## sashamom (Jan 12, 2009)

My thoughts and prayers are with your son and his entire family, as well as his unit. I raised two step sons that served in Navy, the youngest and first in military was in the first operation desert storm he was Navy on the Tarora with on board Marines. They would take the boat as close to land as possible. He saw the burning of the wells and the sea arround them on fire. I Will never forget the night he called at 3:00 a.m to tell us hello and then Oh _ _ _ _ scud attack and left the phone dangling. He was fine I was a nervous wreck. So I have great empathy for you. He will be fine -- he will hava lot of hav love going his way. Linda


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

I will pray for a safe return  keep your chin up and try not to cry too much.


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

God bless and speedy safe return.


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

You were missed! You have a beautiful family. May your son have a safe tour of duty, he will remains in our prayers. We miss you Lucile! So, glad you checked back in with us.

Was it something on the menu your hubby did not like or was it the menu prices?


----------



## Luciledodd (Sep 5, 2009)

I think he was making faces at my son-in-law across the table. Trey is always making fun of everybody and telling jokes. 
Nathan will be in country 6 months, then a month downtime in El Paso, Texas. He is a Captain in an Engineering Batalion. They will design and or build structures all over the country. I get the feeling that we are rebuilding the country for them. Since he will be the ranking officer at his base, I hope that he will stay behind a desk the whole time--wishful thinking. His Major will be assigned to another base. Strange. I do appreciate all your thoughts and prayers.

Lucile


----------



## Lizzie'sMom (Oct 13, 2010)

Prayers for your son and his family for a safe tour and return. I am glad that you have been able to visit with him on the weekends.


----------



## The Laughing Magpie (Aug 20, 2009)

Lucile, Wonderful to see your post. Your son is in my prayers. Beautiful family. As a mother myself I do understand how scary, we feel we can and should protect them and keep them safe forever. Hugs to you and your aching heart.


----------



## ShirleyH (Sep 13, 2009)

Lucille, we can worry and pray with you. Nathan must be a wonderful young man.

Shirley H.


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Oh, God bless him and bring him home safely and soon. I always used to say if they took my son, they'd have to take me along as I trailed along holding on to his pants leg. I know how hard this is for you. 

What a handsome young man! You can see his wife's worry in her eyes.


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

I can't even imagine how you feel right now, Lucile. But, my prayers will be with him and the family while he is gone.


----------



## Becky Chittenden (Feb 4, 2009)

Lucile, Nathan (and you) have my prayers. I know where you are emotionally. My younger, Ted, is a Major in the regular Army. He has been deployed to both Iraq and Afghanistan in the past. My request to him is never tell me things that would frighten me more than him being there. Right now, he's in Army school in Ks until about June and will probably be in our country, at least for a while, after. Please tell Nathan thank you for defending our freedom and to his wife a wish for strength.


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

Hugs Lucile.


----------



## hmrgang (Sep 7, 2007)

God bless him and keep him safe in His arms until he returns home to you.


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

I prayer he stays safe. Thank you, Nathan!


----------



## lanabanana (Jul 2, 2011)

Oh, Lucille! God bless you AND him! Here's hoping that the time will pass quickly and he will be back with his loving family before you know it. Hugs!

Alanna


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor (Jan 17, 2008)

Lucile, just be sure and keep us up to date..your family is lovely and I know you are proud!!! Hugs to all.


----------



## waybrook (Sep 13, 2009)

What a beautiful family. Our church does have a prayer list and I'll add his name. My son is also Air national Guard in Nashville...but he's not being deployed...it is truly a small world.


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

I am adding my prayers also for Nathan's quick and safe return to you all.


----------



## The Fussy Puppy Gang (May 21, 2007)

Nathan will be added to my prayers...I hope he comes home safe and sound.


----------



## Pattie (Jun 25, 2008)

Lucille,

I pray for you and your wonderful family. Nathan and everyone over there are in my thoughts.


----------



## Luciledodd (Sep 5, 2009)

Well we are leaving tomorrow to go back to Nashville and to see him off on Saturday. My DIL's mother is going with us. I am glad, because I knew that DIL would need her mother. They have three children. Two girls and a baby a little over a year old. Only about 20 soldiers are going this time. Seems they are going in small groups. I don't understand. I have said this before last year when I first found out he would be going. My greatest fear for my boys is that they would have to go to war someday. My DH was in Vietnam and I have never wanted my boys to have anything to do with war. But it is not possible to control their lives. When Nathan went the first time, I told DH that if he didn't come back, I would shoot him because of all of his war stories. I meant it. Now we are both old and both having a hard time. I told DH last night that I really didn't hold him responsible for Nathan joining up--well I really do, but Nathan choose to stay in for his 20 years. That was his decision and I have to go along with it. I personally blame the past president and current president for this war. If it had been left up to me, I would have marched my army across Iraq and then come home and once the Taliban was routed from Afganistan, I would have come home with my army. I don't understand this occupation and rebuilding the countries. I do feel for the people of Afganistan and Iraq. They have no power of their own. No way to protect themselves, but why is it our responsibility to protect them and rebuild their country? Guess I am getting to political, I am just a mother that is scared for her son. I always said that if mothers had charge of war, they would make the two leaders fight each other and that would decide the winner. Or if we didn't like the outcome, we would make glass out of the opposing country. I know that many of the forum members have sons and daughters in the military and I admire all of them. It is just not what I wanted for my son. When 911 happened, he called me from a pay phone as he was traveling on business and cried. He came home instead of where he was supposed to go and I knew then that our lives had changed forever.


----------



## ShirleyH (Sep 13, 2009)

*In our prayers and thoughts*

Lucille, if we're not in your situation, we cannot truly understand your pain, but we certainly can sympathize and pray for Nathan and all of our soldiers in harm's way.

Many of us could not understand why Bin Laden wasn't caught when he could have been and why, after the Taliban was ousted, we supported Karzai's terribly corrupt government. That being said, we do not know all the facts and probably never will. We are having big trouble with Pakistan and Pakistan has nukes.

All we want is for the world to be safe and we'e not sure it ever will be, and for our men and women to come home and stay home. I know all of us are with you.

Keeper's Mom


----------



## Carefulove (Mar 20, 2009)

Luciledodd said:


> ...I am just a mother that is scared for her son...


Oh Lucille, My little boys are 8 and anytime they tell me they want to be in the Army my heart just hurts to think about it and tears form in my eyes!
Stay positive, Negative thoughts and feelings will do you no good! I am keeping him and your family in my thoughts!


----------



## jessegirl (May 13, 2011)

Thank you to your son for his service to our country.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Best of luck to Nathan and your whole family, Lucile! We'll be praying for a quick and safe return for him and all our military!


----------



## Luciledodd (Sep 5, 2009)

Thank each and everyone of you for your thoughts and prayers. I know that I am not the only mother with a son soon to be in a combat zone, but that doesn't help. This past year has been so hard. I still have complications from the surgery, have gained 20 lbs from doing nothing, lost fields of my sight and on and on. I am tired of all that and hope to get out more now. Soon it will be time to start planting the spring garden, at least I can watch if not actually help. and the asparagus will be coming up. I intend to eat it every day. The DR did take me off of the warfarin, so I can go back to eating green veggies. He put me on Plavic instead--cost a lot more, but it is worth it. I see a lung doctor next month. I really don't think there is anything wrong there, but the dr won't let me start cardiac re-hab until they have checked it out. This picture was taken at the airport just before they left. It is the only one where I am not crying. lol


----------



## Lizzie'sMom (Oct 13, 2010)

Lucile, I have been thinking about you all weekend. Will keep Nathan in my prayers. BTW you look great.


----------



## ShirleyH (Sep 13, 2009)

Lucille, it has been such a tough year for you. I hope and pray that starting today the path will be smoothed. Prayers and hope. Whatever your faith, I hope it sustains you.

Shirley H.


----------



## Carefulove (Mar 20, 2009)

I was thinking about you this weekend Lucile!
Nathan is so handsome! Too bad we are both married, otherwise I would snatch him up when he comes back home!


----------



## The Laughing Magpie (Aug 20, 2009)

Lucile, Of course I will think of your son and keep him in my prayers. Now you!!!!! You need to start walking!!!! You have to be condictioned to work in the garden, I know the weather is not the greatest (you do need to stay out of extremes of hot or cold), try to walk at least 3 times a week make it a date with hubby at first 10 or 15 mins. go to the mall, or a gym, or a health club on nice days you can do it outside (no window shopping when you're doing serious walking) as we say baby steps, just a steady pace that is easy for you. You want to be strong physically when your son comes back home, also its a great stress buster, it is a very stressful time for you. Hugs.


----------



## Luciledodd (Sep 5, 2009)

Robbie the Dr hasn't released me for Cardio re-hab yet. I think he is afraid I will pass out. I am not allowed to drive either. I do a lot more around the house now. Last week I managed to vacumn the upstairs one day and the down stairs the next. Took me all day both floors. I would stop and get me breath and sit for a few minutes then do it again. Sure wish the collapsed vein could be fixed with a stent, but was not possible. The little capilliares (sp) are making their way around the blockage and hopefully some day, I will be able to get blood through the vein into my heart with enough flow to let me exert myself without losing my breath.


----------



## The Laughing Magpie (Aug 20, 2009)

Lucile, I think of you all the time...I hope the doctors get you in to some rehab soon, something easy and under supervision. This is a stressful time for you and emotional stress is not a good thing for your heart. The upside is you are looking forward to spring!!!


----------



## Luciledodd (Sep 5, 2009)

Amen to the springtime!


----------



## Becky Chittenden (Feb 4, 2009)

Hope they let you do cardio rehab soon, will help the endomorphs. Like you, I'm definitely not just a southern girl by birth but by heart. I love spring and am looking forward to it.


----------



## ClaireVoyant (Jan 26, 2012)

Lucile, please pass on my sincerest thanks for his service to our country and thank you for your sacrifices as well. Keeping you both in my prayers.


----------



## Lsprick (Jul 8, 2010)

Lucile, your son is a good looking guy and I'm so grateful for his service. I can't imagine how hard this is for you, but we'll keep him and your family in our prayers. Hopefully the time will fly by and he'll be back home, safe and sound. 

Good to see this get bumped; reminds us of the daily sacrifices of our servicemen and their families. May God bless them!


----------



## Luciledodd (Sep 5, 2009)

I know that I am not the only mother with a son in harms was, whatever that may be. But have you seen the news? Nathan is at Baghrum Air Force Base where they are rioting and two soldiers were killed yesterday. I was so happy to know that he was stationed there because it is so big about 40,000 soldiers and support staff. Then some dumb person burns Korans and starts a riot. I wouldn't know a Koran if I saw one and neither would most of the soldiers. But some dumb officer gave an order and didn't see that it was carried out properly and now two more of our boys are dead in a country that hates us. 

Sorry, for the rant, I am just scared. On a good note, I saw the pulmonary specialist yesterday and they passed me for cardio-rehab. Maybe with the sprind and warm weather and getting the exercise I will soon get better. It has been 13 months since my surgery. It is time to get better.


----------



## ShirleyH (Sep 13, 2009)

Oh Lucille, I am so with you and will pray that all is well and stays that way until he gets home.

Very good news from the pulmonary specialist--you go girl.

Keeper's Mom


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor (Jan 17, 2008)

Lucile, I am praying for Nathan, and giving thanks for your good report. Hugs and love


----------



## The Laughing Magpie (Aug 20, 2009)

I am so happy to hear you have been cleared for rehab!!!!!! Yea!!!! Take it slow, I what you to be able to show your son what you have been up to while he's been away, both of you are in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

Lucile, that is very good news about the cardio rehab!! 

And I wish the best for your son! Now that you are able to do rehab, I hope it will help the time pass more quickly for you until he is home. I was so happy to read that part of your post!


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Coninued prayers for your full recovery & the safety of your son.


----------



## Lsprick (Jul 8, 2010)

Lucille, when I heard that on the news yesterday, you're the first person I thought of. I hope rehab will give you a focus and help to ease your fears. I will continue to pray for your son and all our young men and women in service.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Fantastic news about your rehab, Lucile, and we will continue to keep your son (and ALL those young men!) in our prayers.


----------



## Becky Chittenden (Feb 4, 2009)

Will be praying for your son and all our other service men and women. I worried like you all the times my son was deployed, you can't help it.
On another note, glad you've been cleared for rehab, must feel like a great leap to recovery.


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

you're a tough ole dog, Lucile. This will make you tougher. Hugs.


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

Lucille I feel for you . You are such a neat person please try to have the faith in your heart be able to feel the safe return of your son. Your garden will help I know thats where I let off my stresses. I'm happy you can finally start building your strength back . Hey how about a cleaning lady and spend more time with the asparagus and flowers.


----------

